# Wyndham Glacier Canyon Oct 13-16 3 bedroom



## sb2313 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi
This reservation is available, but I don't have any 2014 points left and my 2015 points are cancel ones so I can't borrow back into this year.  Please PM if you have extra points/credits and let me know your price!


----------



## jhoug (Oct 8, 2014)

*sent you a pm*

Sent you a pm.


----------



## sb2313 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rental found. Thanks to all for the offers!


----------

